# Confixx Passwort



## liquidbeats (1. Mai 2005)

Hi, habe da mal eine Frage.
 Ich habe bisher Sämtliche sachen innerhalb der Dateien geändert, was mit meinem Server zu tun gehabt hat.
 Jetzt müsste ich aber bzgl. des Saf_mides gedöses, mal bei Confixx mal reinschauen ob es da noch einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt, welche ich via SSH nicht finden konnte.
 Das Problem ist jetzt das ich mein Passwort vergessen habe, wie kann ich via SSH mein Confixx Passwort ändern?


 Gruß


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Konnte das Passwort aus einem File klartext auslesen. Frag mich aber nicht welches File es war. Es waren mehrere Conifxx Einstellungen darin zu finden. 

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## liquidbeats (12. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 Ich danke dir  Das Problem konnte ich so Lösen das ich einfach mal in der Admin hauptseite zu Verwaltung vom Server und DNS einträge mal rumgesucht habe, und da standen die Passwörter.
 In sofern hat sich  zwar das Thema für mich erledigt, jedoch die Frage für evtl. andere nicht   weis jetzt auch nicht ob ich es als Erledigt Markieren soll oder nicht 


 Gruß


----------

